# I lost another giant on a iig in Cape Cod yesterday



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It is very disheartening to lose another giant again yesterday.
Adam's friend Morgan hooked up a giant on a jig again on Aug 26, but he lost it because of failure of loop to loop connection.
Morgan landed 360 lb giant on a jig on his first ever jigging trip on his boat last week.
So, we knew giant are still there where Adam fished for a whole month.
We arrived there early (5:00 am) expecting good bites during slack tide (6:30 am), but nothing happened. We continued jigging. By 8:00 am, Adam and myself hooked up giant at the
same time. Adam's new 100# Jerry Brown Hollow got broken while the giant made a long initial run. I was afraid my JM PE10 reel got spooled completely and I asked Adam to chase.
But we realized we had our sea anchor in the water. Fortunately tuna stopped running and I started to reel in. Then I felt nothing suddenly.
I thought tuna pulled the hook initially, but the main 80# Jerry Brown Hollow line broke off.

After I lost big giant on a jig two weeks ago, I loosened drag to 25 lb this time. 80# Jerry Brown Hollow breaks at about 150 lb and the line shouldn't be broken at 25 lb drag
unless there is any damage on the line. Adam also used about 25 lb drag.

Adam used custom Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g spinning/Shimano Stella 20000SW with Point Jude jig. And I used custom 4'8" Black Hole Cape Cod Special conventional/JM PE10 with JIGNPOP Super Sardine jig.

I am going to spool the PE10 with new 80# Jerry Brown Hollow today as I go up again for bluefin in a few days.


----------

